# Ausfallenden Intense Slopestyle 2 - Distanzhülsensalat



## ChiefRocka (28. März 2011)

Moin,

bin gerade dabei mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen...der Rahmen ist gerade gekommen (Intense Slopestyle 2 Bj. 2010) und da waren unter anderem so runde Distanzhülsen dabei die 'meiner Meinung nach' ins Ausfallende gehören. Das sind insgesammt 2 Paare: einmal 12mm Innendurchmesser und 10mm dick, und einmal 10mm Innendurchmesser 3mm Dick. Frage: Gehören die wircklich ins Ausfallende???
Plane im Hinterbau ein aktuelles Deemax Laufrad mit 12mm Schraubachse zu verbauen (Einbaubreite 135mm) und brauche demnach die Hülsen mit dem 12mm Durchmesser. 
Kann mich erinnern das ich bei meinen alten Deemax (glaube Bj. 2005 oder so) die Schraubachse einfach so im normalen Schnellspannerausfallende verschraubt hab...aber wieso sind hier Hülsen mit verschiedenen Dicken??? Das Bike Manual auf der Intense Homepage gibt leider nix zu dem Thema her.

mfg    

     Martin


----------

